# Desert Mountain Devils



## quackerjacker (Sep 18, 2010)

Had the urge to stretch the legs, so I headed out to the west desert in search of the devil bird. Picked the ugliest rocky mountain I could find and headed for the top.








At the top, I vowed to never hike that ridge again.








Though it was probably worth it for the views.








I started seeing deer in the junipers (brownie points to anyone who can spot the one deer visible in the pic), so I grabbed my binoculars to get a better look.








That, of course, is when two birds decided to jump ten feet to my left and bail over the cliff. As I grabbed my gun, another one jumped off the edge. But then a fourth bird flew the other way. Natural selection in action, baby.








I didn't see another bird the rest of the day. 3/4 of the way down the mountain I came across the first human sign of the day--a pile of water bottles that some schmuck was too lazy to pack out. I picked them up, and mother nature rewarded me a few minutes later with a bunny.








Hit up the marsh on the way home, but was way too tired to give it a serious effort.








In all, a great day in the outdoors.


----------



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

Sounds like a good day to me.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

sharpshooter25 said:


> Sounds like a good day to me.


Heck ya !!

Thanks for the pictures !!


----------



## gooseblaster (Sep 2, 2009)

Those were some cool views!


----------



## Russ J (Dec 11, 2009)

Awsome pictures. My legs and lungs burn just looking at them.


----------



## Dirtysteve (Oct 9, 2007)

Nice post and thanks for letting me know where I should go looking for some new places to hunt. With those pictures I think I can find exactley where you were. 
This is hotspotting at it's finest. I hope you like company when you try to go hunt there again


----------



## quackerjacker (Sep 18, 2010)

Dirtysteve said:


> Nice post and thanks for letting me know where I should go looking for some new places to hunt. With those pictures I think I can find exactley where you were.
> This is hotspotting at it's finest. I hope you like company when you try to go hunt there again


Now, now, Dirtysteve, there's no reason to be such a sourpuss. Most people are too lazy to hike four hours straight uphill just to see a couple of birds that fly all the way to the bottom the moment they're flushed. And besides, Utah is a big state, and I have explored only a small fraction of it. So, for all I care, every Utard and their cousin from Idaho can hit up this spot, because I'll be somewhere else.

P.S. Dirtysteve, if you make it out there and have some success, I expect that you'll share some pics


----------



## Dirtysteve (Oct 9, 2007)

I'll even go one better and invite you to go with me...But no photo's :shock: 
It's not the fact you won't go there again, it's that it could have been somebodies spot and I would imagine they don't want it told over the web. 
I am one of those Utards that love to hike 4 hours straight up hill to watch birds fly down hill. 

I am serious.. you are invited to go hunt chukars with me and my dogs anytime just to see how fun it is when you get into them. 
But I may have to blind fold you to get you there and then search you for cameras and/or GPS systems before we start our hunt. Then after you sign the, never to hunt there again unless invited, contract. We can have a good hunt.
Sorry if I sounded like a sour puss but chukars and chukar spots are sacred to some of us crazy dudes and hotspotting is forbidden!


----------



## quackerjacker (Sep 18, 2010)

Dirtysteve said:


> I'll even go one better and invite you to go with me...But no photo's :shock:
> It's not the fact you won't go there again, it's that it could have been somebodies spot and I would imagine they don't want it told over the web.
> I am one of those Utards that love to hike 4 hours straight up hill to watch birds fly down hill.
> 
> ...


You're a good sport, man. Point well taken. If ever you want some company, I'd love to join you (sans camera and gps). I'll even bring my own blindfold.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Are pics of the west desert really hot spotting?


----------



## blt4spd (Aug 24, 2008)

Huge29 said:


> Are pics of the west desert really hot spotting?


Yes. When you show obvious land formations, islands and water. Hot spotting takes many forms. Use common sense and as Vince Lombardi said "Act like you've been there before". Feel good that the Chukar Gods smiled on you and keep it too yourself.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> Are pics of the west desert really hot spotting?


No..... but you can't convince some folks that certain patches of mountain or coveys of birds aren't their own individual property to be hunted by they and their buddies and them alone. As long as they shoot em out, then its ok... god forbid anyone get there first :roll: :lol:

By the way, OP.... nice pictures. It looks like a fantastic hike with some great rewards once you hit the top.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> Are pics of the west desert really hot spotting?


Actually, yes it is......blt4spd is right.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 said:


> Huge29 said:
> 
> 
> > Are pics of the west desert really hot spotting?
> ...


Thats kind of a big hot spot .45. 8) If you said this particular range, or that particular range, then maybe. West desert? Thats a lot of acreage to be considered a "hot spot".

Thats like saying the name Boulder Mtn is a hotspot for tiger and cutthroat trout.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> No..... but you can't convince some folks that certain patches of mountain or coveys of birds aren't their own individual property to be hunted by they and their buddies and them alone. As long as they shoot em out, then its ok... god forbid anyone get there first :roll: :lol:


Riley...your smarter then that...these guys are not saying no one else can hunt these birds. The spot that the photos show in this post gets pounded...no honey hole...but it certainly doesn't need more pressure. You make the effort and find the birds...have at it. But there's no need to put obvious landscape pictures up for the world to see. Why don't you post up some or your duck hunting honey holes with landscapes shots showing exactly where thats at? Then the next time you go out there...there will be 12 trucks already parked there....and next year double that. Won't be worth a ****t in short order.

Post up the pics...show your success...but remember there are 1,000's of eyes trying to find out exactly where you were and how to wipe those coveys out.


----------



## vdogs (Sep 22, 2007)

Is there anyone here on this site.. THAT REALLY DOESN'T KNOW.. that there are chuks on virtually every range in the W. Desert?? :roll: Sheesh! :roll:

Nice pics, thanks for postin'!


----------



## sudden thunder (Dec 17, 2008)

Well may be you should ask if he wants his water bottles back! THANKS for picking them up for the owner of that ridge! And thanks for the pictures Ill head there tonight so I can truck number 13 there in the morning -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O-


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

gdog said:


> Riley...your smarter then that...these guys are not saying no one else can hunt these birds. The spot that the photos show in this post gets pounded...no honey hole...but it certainly doesn't need more pressure. You make the effort and find the birds...have at it. But there's no need to put obvious landscape pictures up for the world to see. Why don't you post up some or your duck hunting honey holes with landscapes shots showing exactly where thats at? Then the next time you go out there...there will be 12 trucks already parked there....and next year double that. Won't be worth a **** in short order.
> 
> Post up the pics...show your success...but remember there are 1,000's of eyes trying to find out exactly where you were and how to wipe those coveys out.


  ....Andrew, you're right, the post was mostly in jest. I know there are things or places that can't handle pressure and everyone else knows it too but giving a guy grief for making that personal choice to share? Its not going to do any good... people are going to do what they want, regardless of who polices what or gives who grief about it. The only thing that might make a difference is seeing what you're claiming will happen. The sad thing is... as nice as it is to share, we've all seen a million pictures of a dead bird but the extra things around that really make the trip are also the things that are non PC to share with others via the internet message boards.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Hotspot this you cry baby biaches!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

luv2fsh&hnt said:


> Hotspot this you cry baby biaches!


 :lol: Cute.....


----------



## wirehair (Aug 2, 2010)

I usually hike the southwest mountain. Not the north one. I know where the only natural water hole is on desert mt. Usually kick a few birds around it and almost always deer this time of year. The deer are migrating through and what you see today may be in the Drum Mountains tomorrow. I drew a vernon muzzy tag out there back when the hunt was in November. Way fun hunt.
I'm old now and dont climb up Desert Mt. Try to catch the birds walking across the road in the pass. A hot dog coyote yipper will usually get the chukars talking.
Nice pics. Brings back memories of aching lungs and lost birds.


----------

